# Would a $590m Lotto Win Be Enough for You?



## ScrummyAdam (May 21, 2013)

I can't believe the PowerBall lotto jackpot in the US has got to $590 and won by a single winner.

I think If put everything I wanted on a piece of paper, I would still have hundreds of millions left over.

What would you do with this kind of lotto win? Looks like it is possible here - moreaboutwinninglottery.com


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

Where do they get the money for these things? And why are there still people suffering from hunger at the same time? Only talking US here, not world.

I can do nothing but shake my head at the overdrawn ridiculousness of it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 21, 2013)

I remember hearing a statistic that 10% of wages earned by people on minimum wage in the states goes on lottery tickets.
That's an average so there are people spending almost all of their barely liveable money on trying to win a dream.

If I won that kinda money I'd just add it to the pile or buy Greece.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

ROFL!! Buy Greece hehe

Amazing.. I buy a lottery ticket at new years (half a ticket even), and EVERY now and then a scratch ticket. Once in a blue moon. 

Those people are better off couponing if you ask me, and then keep the income in your pocket, another way to get rich.. Couponing is another thing that can't be done here. Not like that what I see on those shows anyway. 


What would I do.. get me a new cubing cabinet.. oh I would buy a house and pay it off, to put that cabinet in lol.. a regular farm house, nothing huge, I have to keep it clean too! Have it fenced off so my cats can play outside without the risk of being run over. 

Give at least half to charity because I would never need THAT much money anyway.


----------



## mark49152 (May 21, 2013)

Fund businesses, create jobs, drive innovation, etc. Or get involved in charities. Having lots of money brings an opportunity to change the world for the better in some small way, not just buy loads of stuff!


----------



## applemobile (May 21, 2013)

ScrummyAdam said:


> I can't believe the PowerBall lotto jackpot in the US has got to $590 and won by a single winner.
> 
> I think If put everything I wanted on a piece of paper, I would still have hundreds of millions left over.
> 
> What would you do with this kind of lotto win?



FYI you get taxed and stung to hell in the US. To take that 590million as a lump sum you really would only walk away with aroun $200million. The jackpot the advertise is nowhere near what anyone actually receives.


----------



## SenileGenXer (May 21, 2013)

Mark 49152, great point that there is so much more than personal things. However getting involved in business ventures without business experience is usually the biggest component of how lottery winners lose it all. Lose it all fast.


----------



## mark49152 (May 21, 2013)

SenileGenXer said:


> Mark 49152, great point that there is so much more than personal things. However getting involved in business ventures without business experience is usually the biggest component of how lottery winners lose it all. Lose it all fast.


I was simply answering the question in the OP. Your comment applies to non lottery winners as well, of course. We're free to spend our own money on our own mistakes!


----------



## Wassili (May 21, 2013)

Buy all the cubes I ever wanted... but I would still have 590M left


----------



## applemobile (May 21, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Buy all the cubes I ever wanted... but I would still have 590M left



http://most-expensive.net/rubiks-cube


----------



## Mikel (May 21, 2013)

Yes it would be more than enough. I would just put most of the money into the cubing community somehow. For example I could sponsor world's with $1 million prize money per event and such. Hopefully more people would get interested in the sport.


----------



## Wassili (May 21, 2013)

applemobile said:


> http://most-expensive.net/rubiks-cube



Meh, the cube probably sucks  Might aswell make a fake one


----------



## JasonK (May 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Where do they get the money for these things? And why are there still people suffering from hunger at the same time? Only talking US here, not world.
> 
> I can do nothing but shake my head at the overdrawn ridiculousness of it.



So much this.


----------



## Noahaha (May 22, 2013)

I'd go to a competition every weekend and bring my friends to meet the awesome cubers from other countries.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 22, 2013)

It would be enough

I would satisfy all my "wordly needs" and give the rest to charity maybe


----------



## ScrummyAdam (May 22, 2013)

applemobile said:


> FYI you get taxed and stung to hell in the US. To take that 590million as a lump sum you really would only walk away with aroun $200million. The jackpot the advertise is nowhere near what anyone actually receives.



Oh wow that is crazy.


----------



## uniacto (May 23, 2013)

applemobile said:


> FYI you get taxed and stung to hell in the US. To take that 590million as a lump sum you really would only walk away with aroun $200million. The jackpot the advertise is nowhere near what anyone actually receives.



Lol "only". 

I'd be totally happy with 200 million. If you take it a little bit at a time, won't you get taxed a bit less?


----------



## Lchu613 (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, that's the version where you basically get a steady trickle of cash
Say, a million a year for 400 years?


----------



## AlexByard (May 25, 2013)

Nope, the speedboat I have in mind is $591m... This is just petty chump change.


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> Nope, the speedboat I have in mind is $591m... This is just petty chump change.


I'll give you $999,999 more


----------



## KongShou (May 26, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> Nope, the speedboat I have in mind is $591m... This is just petty chump change.



And I'll give you $0.99 more


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

KongShou said:


> And I'll give you $0.99 more


I think I'll give him $999,998 then


----------



## cxinlee (May 27, 2013)

I'll give them to my parents.


----------

